# Oh crap!



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Yesterday morning I was running late for church so my lovely wife took our son and went awhile. I was taking a crap and went to stand up. Bang! Porcelain all around me. 3.5 gallons of water on the floor. Water spraying.

Truly an "Oh crap!" moment for me.

Oh well, I was wanting to replace it with a handicap elongated anyways.










I put the picture up on Facebook and text my lovely wife to check out my Facebook. When I slid into my seat at church she leans over and whispers. "Oh, I forgot to tell you. It was leaking out of a hairline crack on the tank yesterday."


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Have you considered Jeni Craig?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Have you considered Jeni Craig?


Ha!

BTW, getting a Kohler Bancroft to replace it. $100 plus tax.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

22rifle said:


> I put the picture up on Facebook and text my lovely wife to check out my Facebook. When I slid into my seat at church she leans over and whispers. "Oh, I forgot to tell you. It was leaking out of a hairline crack on the tank yesterday."


At least you were home when it happened, could have been a big mess!!

Nice price on the kohler replacement..


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That was one helluva S**T! Something I'd be proud of!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

not supposed to use the tank as a back rest.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> not supposed to use the tank as a back rest.


You mean it's not rated to take the place of a grab bar? LOL

Actually, I barely bumped it. My first thought was "that had to be cracked". Been around enough toilets to have an idea what goes down you know.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ESPinc said:


> Nice price on the kohler replacement..


Yep. Grin. Pays to have friends in low places.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

22rifle said:


> You mean it's not rated to take the place of a grab bar? LOL
> 
> Actually, I barely bumped it. My first thought was "that had to be cracked". Been around enough toilets to have an idea what goes down you know.


I know you have. I'm just messing with ya


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> That was one helluva S**T! Something I'd be proud of!


 No kidding, the force is strong with this one.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i'm glad you were not cut:yes:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> i'm glad you were not cut:yes:


That was my first thought. To check where I was bleeding. Broken porcelain is ugly stuff. And I am not quite sure why.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

lead Ingot said:


> no Kidding, The Force Is Strong With This One.


Hahaha


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Hopefully you finnished your crap


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

22rifle said:


> Yesterday morning I was running late for church so my lovely wife took our son and went awhile. I was taking a crap and went to stand up. Bang! Porcelain all around me. 3.5 gallons of water on the floor. Water spraying.
> 
> Truly an "Oh crap!" moment for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Let me guess. A 12 year old Crane toilet?


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

if you had Geberit you wouldn't have that problem LOL


----------

